# Vintage Chicken Stuff



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1892


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1930's


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you collect vintage poultry memorabilia? 

What does the second one say? I can't get it large enough to read. It's got to be a substantial purchase if the price is that high.

That last one reminds me of my great grandmother's chicken yard. And of course she had one of those roos. You know the kind, don't turn your back on it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Do you collect vintage poultry memorabilia?
> 
> What does the second one say? I can't get it large enough to read. It's got to be a substantial purchase if the price is that high.
> 
> That last one reminds me of my great grandmother's chicken yard. And of course she had one of those roos. You know the kind, don't turn your back on it.


Stuff that I get at estates sales and sell on Ebay.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, I still can't read that. I can see eggs, amounts but the rest is just not clear enough. 

Are you having trouble reading it?

How tempted are you to keep some of what you find?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Man, I still can't read that. I can see eggs, amounts but the rest is just not clear enough.
> 
> Are you having trouble reading it?
> 
> How tempted are you to keep some of what you find?


Some of these old documents are really hard to make out the cursive writing.I sometimes find keepers,but normally sell it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

There's another one.I think it is 4 cases with 30 dozen in each case.120 dozen total x $.235 per dozen = $28.20


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I was going to post a pic for the only thing left in my house that is chicken related but the pic file is corrupted. 

I've been purging the house for a while now. Of a lot of things.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful handwriting but you're right, it's hard to read. I'm getting there is a warning that prices are going up and the eggs will be brown. Plus the four cases of eggs.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That date looks like it says 1821 but that can't be right, can it?

How in the heck did Parkersburg, WV get all the way up there to you?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1891 


robin416 said:


> That date looks like it says 1821 but that can't be right, can it?
> 
> How in the heck did Parkersburg, WV get all the way up there to you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pulling words out of you is not easy. 

How do you think WV got up North?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Pulling words out of you is not easy.
> 
> How do you think WV got up North?


I'm not sure how they got here,they came from an estate of an old Antiques dealer in Detroit.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably someone who owned that business moved up north then. 

Detroit Detroit? I didn't even know Detroit had antique places. Although going to Detroit was never high on my list of things to do.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Th


robin416 said:


> Probably someone who owned that business moved up north then.
> 
> Detroit Detroit? I didn't even know Detroit had antique places. Although going to Detroit was never high on my list of things to do.


The old school dealers got most of their inventory from travelling.Nowadays they get it on Ebay or other auction site and estate sales.My billheads all came from a stamp auction house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course you're right. I had forgotten that many traveled the country to find stock. 

My brain went to having moved because so many moved from the south to the north. My parents included.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1920's


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Either that's a child or those are some massive birds. Oh wait, that's two pigs standing there. 

You and Poultry Judge have a lot in common when it comes to the stuff from way back when.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Either that's a child or those are some massive birds. Oh wait, that's two pigs standing there.
> 
> You and Poultry Judge have a lot in common when it comes to the stuff from way back when.


They were intentionally breeding some large birds then.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least they still looked like normal birds and not the abominations they've created these days.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> At least they still looked like normal birds and not the abominations they've created these days.


Isn't that the truth!


----------

